# 585 to 566 sizing



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I ride a Med. 585 Optimum. 
I am looking at a 566 for the wife which would double as a second bike for me.

My wife is very close to my size as far as reach and torso. I have a little longer inseam. 

I was going to just go with a Med., but my buddy brought over his Large 566 that he bought for his wife and I'll be darn if it didn't seem like it was the right size. 

Now I'm not geometry specialist, but with the same amount of spacers, and the same length/rise stem at a negative position on mine, and positive on his, it seems almost like the way to go. 
I will say I did have to scoot the seat more forward on the 566. And both stems were 90mm, which I know some people say is not "proper" either, but I don't care about that nonsense.


Now the caveat. 
I can get a good deal on a Large, and not a Med. 
Can I make the Large work, even though it goes against what I really think, which is a medium is almost exactly the same geo as my 585, or am I missing something in the geo chart? 

What say ye?


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I also ride a medium 585 Optimum, and I really can't see how you could get a large 566 to fit. Your585 has a 532 mm top tube. Even a medium 566 has a 542 mm top tube, and a large 566 has a 558 mm top tube. So the bike you're considering has a top tube that is 26 mm longer than your current bike (that is already running a short-ish stem)!

From the 566 geometry chart and based on the assumption that your medium 585 fits correctly, you need either a medium 566 with a 1 cm shorter stem or a small 566 with a 90 or 100 mm stem. I really can't see how a large 566 will fit you, never mind your wife.

It's nice to get a deal on a bike that fits, but a bike that doesn't fit is no deal, no matter what the price.


----------

